
SixApart sells LJ... so friggin' WHAT?!? Somebody PLEASE write the bigger story here. - tomh
http://500hats.typepad.com/500blogs/2007/12/sixapart-sells.html
======
os111
this is a good point. lj is an enormous site and the rumored price (reported
in a russian newspaper) seems low.

i'd also be interested in hearing about lj founder brad fitzpatrick's
departure and the return reported as part of this deal.

